# Kitten crying/meow when pooping



## Ivory

Hi everyone,

Last week I got a beautiful little kitten called Wilma  (My collie is called Barney) 
Well the woman I got her from said she was 8 weeks, I thought she was on the small side, but thought maybe she was just a small cat.
I took her to the vets yesterday to have her first vaccination and a check up and the vet took one look at her and said that she is only 7 weeks now 
Anyway, she is completly fine, and have to go back again in 2 weeks when she is 9 weeks.
What I wanted to ask was, today she has started to cry/meow when she is having a poo! Her poo is soft, not runny and never been hard.
I'm just wondering if this is a normal thing that kittens do, or should I take her to the vets again to get it checked out?

I will put some photos on here soon, haved moved in the last few months and can't find the blooming camera charger


----------



## Spook

Is she very vocal in general? I have a siamese kitten and he currently announces everytime that he is going to the litterbox, gets in and then continues to announce that he is actually going to the loo.  You can tell that the cries are not pained though, do they sound like it? 

Also, cute kitten pictures are required to post on the forums! :lol:


----------



## Ivory

Hi Spook - She isn't very vocal really, and it doesnt seem to be a pained cry really. She doesn't take ages to go, and she is up running up and down my curtains straight after 

I know I am biased but she is simply adorable  she is white with a black tail and a black blodge on her head.


----------



## Spook

Ivory said:


> Hi Spook - She isn't very vocal really, and it doesnt seem to be a pained cry really. She doesn't take ages to go, and she is up running up and down my curtains straight after
> 
> I know I am biased but she is simply adorable  she is white with a black tail and a black blodge on her head.


If the poo is fine, and she's eating, drinking and playing like she should I don't think it sounds like a problem. Keep an eye just in case!

Maybe someone else has further suggestion about it. 

Also - I am sure she is stunning!!


----------



## hobbs2004

I am with Spook on this. If she is eating properly, drinking properly, weeing properly, behaving normally, doesn't seem to be in pain (though cats can hide pain very well and even purr their heads off when in agony), she is not constipated and her poo is not too hard, then I would just keep an eye on her.

Perhaps she is like a chicken who announces an egg; just your cat announces her poop.


----------



## Ivory

hobbs2004 said:


> Perhaps she is like a chicken who announces an egg; just your cat announces her poop.


That actually made me lol for real


----------



## Melly

my little Poppy does the same, shes fine in herself so i think shes just announcing shes pooping!


----------



## sarahdisco

Spartacus lets me know when she's planning a poop. She chirrups on the way into the tray, and chirrups on the way out. 

She then sits in front of the litter cupboard (where the clean litter is kept) and miaows so that we scoop it. Never for wees - only poops. 

I have such a clever cat!


----------



## sunzstan

nothing to worry about...its normal for kitten to meow when going for a poopy


----------



## Ivory

Thanks for the replies, oh i'm glad it's 'normal' 
She has been really good, used the litter tray from the start - guess I just have to get used to her announcing it from now on


----------



## lymorelynn

:lol: They're like small children 'I'm going to the loo now mummy!' :lol:


----------



## sarahdisco

Ivory - we found that when she started to "announce" her toilet habits, she started announcing other things too. Like "I'm going for some tea", "I'm going to bed", "Mum... play with me please". 

Only problem is you end up talking back to them!


----------



## Spook

sarahdisco said:


> Only problem is you end up talking back to them!


I often find that I start having a full on conversation with my older siamese and suddenly realise just how mad I am when I start asking her opinion on what i'm wearing. :thumbup:


----------



## Rupertsmum

We can be sitting in the living room and can hear our GSD "moaning" when hes in the garden having a poop, hes done it all his life and hes 9 years old now, but GSDs are notourios for moaning all the time, he can be lying on the rug and he makes this noise likes hes saying "muuuum".

And as for having full blown conversations with animals, try having a parrot and not having a full blown conversation then - but he can talk, so Im not that mad :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn

Spook said:


> I often find that I start having a full on conversation with my older siamese and suddenly realise just how mad I am when I start asking her opinion on what i'm wearing. :thumbup:


Ah but Siamese understand this and have an opinion on what you're wearing  I talk to mine all the time :thumbup:


----------



## Ivory

I have conversations with Barney all the time 
Better than talking to the kids - he doesn' answer back!!


----------



## ~Cookie~

Cookie had this all last week - i was so so worried about her 

When we first visited the vet last week about this she did a check around her bum and inside. The vet found that Cookie had not emptied her anal gland - i did not know what this was till last week - so she emptied it and we thought that would be the end of it.

But cookie did start it again so when she was in for her first vaccination we told the vet again. She said it was Cookie getting used to pooping - i thought that was cute haha  But yes she said to us not to worry, as long as her poop is fine and she is going regularly. If she hasnt been de-wormed, maybe check for that too? That was one of the questions the vet wanted to know when she had the pain.

If you are concerned then nip down to the vet, but the vet told us it was common among kittens getting used to it


----------



## MissBethM

Hello

Just thought I'd comment as I had the same thing with a couple of my cats when they were kittens...they would often squeak & mew when on the litter tray doing a little poop, I think it stopped after a little while and I never felt it was anything to get too concerned about, guess they just have tiny little bums and it might hurt them having to go


----------



## mmking

My maine coon kitten does this and it does sound like pain, although his poop is runny and very soft. I've posted in another thread about this. I'm worried sick.


----------



## KittenKong

Spook said:


> Also, cute kitten pictures are required to post on the forums! :lol:


Seconded! Glad she's ok.


----------



## BritishBilbo

Django does the same, and after he's spent what seems agesss covering it up he will keep meowing and telling me all about it after he's jumped out the box


----------



## OrientalSlave

mmking said:


> My maine coon kitten does this and it does sound like pain, although his poop is runny and very soft. I've posted in another thread about this. I'm worried sick.


This thread is from 2010, far better to start your own


----------



## Taylor Maracle

I just got a male kitten a few days ago and he does the same exact thing. I thought at first it was worms, but the gentlemen I got him from told me he's already has a de-worming treatment and I checked his poop and didn't see any, so I didn't know what to assume. I'm very glad to know that it's normal in kittens. I was worried about my fur baby!


----------

